# Audi TT 225 Exhaust Size? 2.5" or 3"



## lonewolf05 (Dec 3, 2007)

I currently have a 225 tt and just installed a 42dd 3" downpipe, would it be better to run it through a 2.5" exhaust system or a 3"? Any kind of help will be appreciated!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 225 Exhaust Size? 2.5" or 3" (lonewolf05)*

Stock is a combination or crushed 2.5" piping. You can go with a 2.75-3" aftermarket catback. Both will give about the same gains and the 3" will be louder


----------



## lonewolf05 (Dec 3, 2007)

I was thinking of doing a 3" custom all the way and probably doing a resonator so its not crazy loud.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (lonewolf05)*

the car sounds like a tractor will strait pipes. You will need atleast a muffler to keep a quality sound. The strait throughs are not a restriction and will keep a nice deep note. Magnaflow and borla are the best matches


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

Poke around on youtube. There are many combinations out there. I like the 2.75 catback systems from Blueflame and Jetex best. Unless you're going big turbo, anything over 2.75 is less beneficial and "bother the neighbors/attract police" loud anyway.


----------

